# Haplochromis sp. 44 'thickskin'



## Skull7squisher4 (Jul 20, 2013)

I bought 2 of these pairs a couple weeks apart from The Wet Spot in Portland Or. and have them in with a handfull of Malawi cichlids. I would like them to make many pretty babies 
Can any one offer some experience?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Victorians are prolific fish and will breed at much smaller sizes than fish from Malawi. Feed them and do your regular maintenance and they'll breed.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

i would remove the goldfish to start with


----------



## Skull7squisher4 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ya I brought the gold fish back to the pet store He was a bit out of place. I tried putting another pair m/f in but the male was getting beat up so I relocated him and left the female in she seemed fine but died in less than a week. Gunna just hope for the best with the original pair.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I think you should really re-look at your whole stocking. The venustus will get WAY too big for that tank. The elongatus and the demasoni WILL battle and you will end up with dead fish with those to together more than likely. I also dont recommend breeding vics in general in "pairs". The ideal population at minimum IMO for most vics is 1M to every 4F. Some species you can get away with less females and some you need more. The males are just nasty to the other males, and the females can be just as nasty to each other. To me it sounds ideal for you to have a species only 55 with nothing but Sp. 44 or maybe a mixed tank with something like saulosi, rusties, or yellow labs that wont compete heavily with the vics and wont get too big to dominate them like a larger mbuna will.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

i couldnt even imagine having a pair of sp.44, i have 12 and often worry that i should have bought more


----------

